# Road bike route collection?



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys, excuse me for my newb question but I remember a site that ahad a collection of user uploaded cycling routes depending on the location you put in. It also allowed you to comment on the routes, etc etc. Does anyone know that website by chance? I can't seem to remember it. Thanks much!


----------



## rickshaw (Apr 14, 2006)

This might be it.
http://www.routeslip.com/


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i use www.bikely.com


----------

